# First Showing :)picture added - yeah I did it :)



## mamatomany (Aug 7, 2008)

I'm excited...on labor day weekend there will be a Dacusville Farm Days, close by us and we will be sharing 5 tables with the local bee keepers association. There are a ton of people who come to this event...I have like 180 bars of soap and 100 lotiosn to sell...not a ton of goods, bu if I sell them all....wow I could buy some shea and some lavender :rofl Thought I would share...Linda


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: First Showing *

Congratulations on even going to a show. I am just too lazy. by the way I edited your heading as wasn't sure what a frist was


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: First Showing *

Sounds great! I enjoy shows as far as meeting customers, talking about my products and selling (it's gotten a lot easier the more I do it) but I still dislike the setting up and tearing down. Shows really wear me out. Good luck on your first one!


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

*Re: First Showing *

Here's wishing you a list of customers Have fun.
Tammy


----------



## MiaBella Farm (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: First Showing *

Have a great time! Sell...Sell...Sell!


----------



## mamatomany (Aug 7, 2008)

*Re: First Showing *

I really a have a lot fo respect for all you soap and lotioners  I don't know how you manage your home and get ready for a show....Kuddos to all...We had a blast. My 9 and 11 year old helped me set up, hubby made me the coolest stair stepped shelf, beautiful display, and we did not have a banner yet, so he screwed in see-thru plastic 8x10 holder on the top with pricing and beautiful pic. of my 18 mos old and a spring kid...I sold $150 worth of soap and bartered a bunch of honey for my soap  LOVE BARTERING...Have you ever had sourwood honey...it tastes like it has a chunck of butter in it - it is delicious! Met lots of people...was able to practice selling...This I know...I would not have sold one bar or bottle of lotion if I did not personally sell the product each time...Here was my line opener "Have you ever tried goat's milk soap or lotion." No I havene't...open door....TONS OF WORK, Lots of Fun...Biggest Seller of lotion: Black raspberry vanilla and birthday cake...soap..blackberry sage and lovespell...


----------



## MiaBella Farm (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: First Showing *

It is definitely a lot of work to sell soap...you can not just sit in a chair and expect people to just load up on it because most have never even heard of it...or they use the stuff from Cracker Barrel! LOL!!!

Anyway, glad you did well and had fun!


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

*Re: First Showing *

So glad you had fun I think the fun in it for me is explaining the soap and how it works compared to store boughten soaps. Once I've got them on the line I just reel them in :biggrin. I also have Lindsey. We have some pics of her feet when she was having hives breakout. Nasty painful! Then the story of her skin...she does all this...and how she couldn't use soap at all until we started making soap. She brags cause her acne is so mild (2-3 pimples here and there). There are so many ways to sell soap  Congrats on your sales, still wishing you many customers. Tammy


----------



## mamatomany (Aug 7, 2008)

*Re: First Showing *

I think I just figured out how to put a pic. up dance:

[attachment deleted by admin]


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Pretty Linda!


----------



## winestonefarm (Oct 6, 2008)

linda, 
love the display shelves. i also had my first show this weekend. made the mistake of putting the table in the back (sharing booth) by noon moved it up to the front and the sales started. like you i had to work and sell almost every bar!! it was fun but exhausting. i gave out over 100 samples so hoping some of that will come back as sales.


----------



## MiaBella Farm (Jul 22, 2008)

Very nice! Way to go!


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Lovely setup! And congrats on the good sales. It *is* a lot of work. I always come home exhausted, not from physical work but the selling just wears me out. I really have to push myself because it's not me to talk to a lot of people. But it has gotten easier over the years.


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

VERY NICE! Love that display shelf. Tammy


----------



## mill-valley (Feb 22, 2008)

Very attractive!!!


----------



## Whitney (Oct 27, 2007)

Very pretty display!


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Just in from a festival too! Weather was great and the park beautiful and lots of folks out shopping.
3 soapers but no goat soap! And only tables with piles of stuff on it. Glad you had a successful debut!
Here we are~
Lee

[attachment deleted by admin]


----------



## mamatomany (Aug 7, 2008)

Very Fancy ))) lots of talented people on this forum...I love creativity at its finest!!!! Good job


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2009)

Beautiful displays... 
Barb


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Great display, Lee! Do those come apart for transport? I would so love to use vintage pieces for my display but then I'd need a bigger van. LOL


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Thanks for the compliments - Squidge gets all the credit for the shelving.
We have been thru several displays over the years. We need it sturdy enough to stand out in storms-80 mph straight line winds in SD and CO and nothing moved. Those units are very heavy with tons of pots on them and all hooked together for stability. We used to build each unit at the show and people teased us about hauling a lumber yard around. Now we pull a trailer with our conversion van so that we can just dolly the individual shelving units into the trailer whole. That is our 'outdoor' display and we have one that is not quite so beat up for inside shows. 
I like the ladder of shelves you made Linda- very easy to see everything. A pile on the table to paw thru is not as inviting! 
Good first impressions visually grabs them out of the isle.
Lee

[attachment deleted by admin]


----------



## Aja-Sammati (Oct 26, 2007)

Beautiful displays!


----------

